# Minnesota acquires the #5 pick



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What a deal for the Timberwolves



> The Washington Wizards have acquired Minnesota Timberwolves guards Randy Foye and Mike Miller for Etan Thomas, Oleksiy Pecherov and Darius Songaila and the fifth pick in Thursday’s NBA draft, a league executive with knowledge of the deal told Yahoo! Sports.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Are you serious!? GREAT trade! So what do we think they're going to do? I think the most likely scenario is Curry and Evans. Curry can play off guard in the offense and guard the point guard on defense, and vice versa for Evans. Makes a lot of sense, and definitely an upgrade for the Wolves.

EDIT: I can see Derozan and Harden as options too.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Minnesota is without a doubt taking 3 guards or wings in the draft:

They are left with Sebastian Telfair, Corey Brewer and Ryan Gomes to play the 1, 2 and 3.

They have picks 5, 10 and 18 in the first round. Their frontcourt 4/5 spots has Jefferson, Love, Smith Songaila, Pecherov and Etan.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well Minnesota is without a doubt taking 3 guards or wings in the draft:
> 
> They are left with Sebastian Telfair, Corey Brewer and Ryan Gomes to play the 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> They have picks 5, 10 and 18 in the first round. Their frontcourt 4/5 spots has Jefferson, Love, Smith Songaila, Pecherov and Etan.


No man, they have #5 and #6.

I think there are wings at #18, but you aren't going to get guards anywhere near as good as are available at 5 and 6. At 18 they could grab someone like Cassipi, Johnson, Daye, Young, or Budinger, but at guard all there really is could be Ellington, maybe Teague, Collison, etc. Makes a lot more sense to grab a wing later, and grab their guards with their top picks.

I think they love Evans, which probably rules out Harden as the other pick. So it would be between Curry, Holiday, and Derozan. I haven't heard that they're interested in Demarr, but I've heard the other two guys are in the mix.

EDIT: And I think Curry's experience probably sets him apart. Taking two freshmen might be a scary thought.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NM. sounds like they'll keep both. Good move regardless.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly, it makes perfect sense for Minnesota to take the highest upside guys in Derozen and Evans at #5 and #6 and then at 18, take any of the point guards that remain (Teague, Maynor, Mills) and go with a stop-gap in Telfair for a season. Who knows someone like Jennings may drop to 18 and they could get three 19 year olds.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmmm...intriguing


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> Honestly, it makes perfect sense for Minnesota to take the highest upside guys in Derozen and Evans at #5 and #6 and then at 18, take any of the point guards that remain (Teague, Maynor, Mills) and go with a stop-gap in Telfair for a season. Who knows someone like Jennings may drop to 18 and they could get three 19 year olds.


Very true. Next 48 hours will be very interesting. I definitely think it's between Evans, Curry, and Derozan though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

****ing Wolves and Wizards have just messed up my mock draft, now I get what Nimreitz was talking about. Curry's going to the Wolves, Jennings is about to slide. Bucks will take Hill no doubt. Lost in all this, the Wiz are looking dangerous again. Arenas with his injury prone self wont go down and cause too much worry for the Wiz. Foye's a decent backup.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Flat robbery.


Stephen Curry (or maybe DeRozan) and a PG to Minnesota with #5 and #6 would be my out-on-a-limb guess.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry will not be able to play the SG in the NBA. He has to be a point guard. He's not Ben Gordon as a physical speciman to be able to get away with being that small and playing the 2.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Honestly, they should take Flynn at 5, and then draft a 2 with their other pick(s). Flynn plus anyone they get is a win-win no matter how you dice it, that is of course if Sac doesnt pick him at 4.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Hmm I think I read somewhere (like draftexpress or hoopshype) the other day that the Wolves would try to aquire the 5th pick (which they now have done) and package it with the 6th pick to trade up for the 2nd pick so they can take Rubio.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BobbyDigital32 said:


> Hmm I think I read somewhere (like draftexpress or hoopshype) the other day that the Wolves would try to aquire the 5th pick (which they now have done) and package it with the 6th pick to trade up for the 2nd pick so they can take Rubio.


What would the Griz do? Harden and Hill?



HKF said:


> Curry will not be able to play the SG in the NBA. He has to be a point guard. He's not Ben Gordon as a physical speciman to be able to get away with being that small and playing the 2.


I agree with you, but he can do it next to someone like Tyreke Evans.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

For Rubio to not be a bust, he's going to have to be as good a passer as Stockton from the jump. These guys are hyping him too much.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Rubio may be about to come off the board. Don't be shocked if Minn. packages 5 and 6 for No. 2 from Memphis.


http://twitter.com/sam_amick


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Um.. I'm underwhelmed from the Wizards side of things. I knew they wanted to dump cap with that pick but that's the best they could get? Randy Foye? FOH. That's trash.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^Not necessairily. Yeah the hype is enormous but people are acting like if he fails to live up to it he will be a bust. He could fall short of his hype and still be a damn good player for somebody. He could make a career out of running the pick and roll along with being a superb defender out on the perimeter. I don't think he is ever going to be a guy who puts up insane numbers but I think with the right team he can be a 15/8+ guy who will be a contender for all-defensive team honors. Would that equal his hype? Probably not in most peoples eyes, but I think if a team gets him to play at that level they would be more than pleased and at that level calling him a bust would be rather moronic.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Nevermind I dont know...


> ESPN.com is citing a source saying the T-Wolves won't package both picks to move up even more, which counters the theory that the may double-down to get the No. 2 and Ricky Rubio


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

For a guy who might turn out to be the next coming of Jason Williams, packaging two lottery picks to get him is asinine. The Wolves are in great shape though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> For a guy who might turn out to be the next coming of *Jason Williams*, packaging two lottery picks to get him is asinine. The Wolves are in great shape though.




I thought we were discussing Rubio, not Jennings. :wtf:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

It doesn't make sense to me either. Foye, Miller, and the #6 seems like way too much to give up for Rubio. Sure they get back Etan Thomas and whatever, but at his salary is he really even a positive?


----------



## Rikki G (Feb 15, 2009)

It's not going to be the 5 and the 6. When has a team ever given that much to move up a few slots in the draft? More likely it'll be 5 and the 18 maybe exchange of a few contracts. That way Memphis can take Jordan Hill and a point guard at 18, which is a better scenario than just taking Thabeet at 2. Memphis would maybe be able to get Thabeet at 5 if OKC took Harden.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I thought we were discussing Rubio, not Jennings. :wtf:


We are, Rubio is one of the most overrated prospects to ever grace the scene. Its funny, Rubio gets praised for making razzle dazzle passes, but Williams got crucified for it. Anywhoo, comparing him to Jason Williams isnt a bad thing btw.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> It doesn't make sense to me either. Foye, Miller, and the #6 seems like way too much to give up for Rubio. Sure they get back Etan Thomas and whatever, but at his salary is he really even a positive?


I like Rubio's game and potential and all but I agree with this. This is a ton to give up for a draft pick unless we are talking an absolute sure thing like a LeBron or a Dwight Howard.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> We are, Rubio is one of the most overrated prospects to ever grace the scene. Its funny, Rubio gets praised for making razzle dazzle passes, but Williams got crucified for it. Anywhoo, comparing him to Jason Williams isnt a bad thing btw.



When has he ever gotten praised for it? Rubio isn't really all that flashy he is just an exceptional passer. The reason I brought up Jennings is because he generally prefers flash like Williams, and has had some issues with his mouth as of late just as Williams struggled with at times especially early in his NBA career. I never said Williams was a bad player or anything (and am definitely not calling Jennings a bad player either) I just think it's more fit for Brandon Jennings than Rubio.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I see the Wolves drafting Stephen Curry, then picking whoever falls between Thabeet and Jordan Hill. They can get another guard/wing with their other 'teen pick, someone's sure to fall (Clark/Teague/T.Williams/Henderson/Maynor/etc)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> When has he ever gotten praised for it? Rubio isn't really all that flashy he is just an exceptional passer. The reason I brought up Jennings is because he generally prefers flash like Williams, and has had some issues with his mouth as of late just as Williams struggled with at times especially early in his NBA career. I never said Williams was a bad player or anything (and am definitely not calling Jennings a bad player either) I just think it's more fit for Brandon Jennings than Rubio.


You must not have seen his ESPN highlights or Fran Fraschilla talk about his 'exceptional passing' which of course is followed up by some razzle dazzle pass. The way they have presented Rubio, he's looked more like a flashy player to me.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> For Rubio to not be a bust, he's going to have to be as good a passer as Stockton from the jump. These guys are hyping him too much.


Who is hyping him? He's as proven as any college player in this draft outside of Blake Griffin...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> I see the Wolves drafting Stephen Curry, then picking whoever falls between Thabeet and Jordan Hill. They can get another guard/wing with their other 'teen pick, someone's sure to fall (Clark/Teague/T.Williams/Henderson/Maynor/etc)


Interesting, but with Love, Jefferson, Etan Thomas, Craig Smith, and Gomes, I don't see why they would really need Thabeet or Hill.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> You must not have seen his ESPN highlights or Fran Fraschilla talk about his 'exceptional passing' which of course is followed up by some razzle dazzle pass. The way they have presented Rubio, he's looked more like a flashy player to me.


Because that's what people want to see. Nobody wants to see a highlight tape of him throwing effective passes that lead to baskets. People are hyping his passing because he is the best passer in the draft, not just because he has a few behind the back passes or no looks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HB said:


> The way they have presented Rubio, he's looked more like a flashy player to me.


That's the way they have presented him, not the way he is. Sure, he has the ability to make flashy passes, and that's what sports shows are going to present. Point is, though, that he can make exceptional passes that aren't flashy, and he's the most experienced and probably smartest player in this draft. That's anti-Jason Williams.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> That's the way they have presented him, not the way he is. Sure, he has the ability to make flashy passes, and that's what sports shows are going to present. Point is, though, that he can make exceptional passes that aren't flashy, and he's the most experienced and probably smartest player in this draft. That's anti-Jason Williams.


Umm Jason Williams was the starting pg on a team that won the championship, lets not get carried away. Rubio and Jason do have some similarities. Can anyone honestly say Jason wasn't an exceptional passer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Am I the only one who thinks the Wolves got owned?

Call me crazy, but I like this deal better for Washington than I do for Minny.

Top 10 looks like this now IMO - 

1.Clips - Griffin
2.Grizz - Rubio
3.OKC - Thabeet
4.Kings - Flynn
5.Minn - Evans
6.Minn - Curry
7.GSW - Hill
8.NYK - Harden (could he slide this far?)
9.Raps - DeRozan
10 Bucks - Holiday


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah I see it going something like that too. Maybe swap Rubio and Thabeet.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Knicks will pick Jennings or Jrue. Their point guard position needs to be addressed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I still think Knicks will take BPA - then try and pick up Jennings or somebody via trade.

If Harden is somehow there at 8, doubt they pass. This Top 10 is such a crapshoot


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Evans and Curry would be a great mix

the big guard with pg skills next to Curry, who will be a shooter. These two comlement eachother great, and would make a dynamic backcourt

im liking that option.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks the Wolves got owned?
> 
> Call me crazy, but I like this deal better for Washington than I do for Minny.
> 
> ...



I see it the same way, but with Harden 4 and Flynn later on

why Flynn over Harden? Am I missing something?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> The Knicks will pick Jennings or Jrue. Their point guard position needs to be addressed.


Yeah I think it's Jennings too, but Harden wouldn't surprise me if he fell.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

reHEATed said:


> I see it the same way, but with Harden 4 and Flynn later on
> 
> why Flynn over Harden? Am I missing something?


Kings need a PG and Flynn is rumored to be the one that they like the most. He has the experience to help out most next year, plus he's a vocal and outgoing leader.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> That's the way they have presented him, not the way he is. Sure, he has the ability to make flashy passes, and that's what sports shows are going to present. Point is, though, that he can make exceptional passes that aren't flashy, and he's the most experienced and probably smartest player in this draft. That's anti-Jason Williams.


Agreed.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> We are, Rubio is one of the most overrated prospects to ever grace the scene. Its funny, Rubio gets praised for making razzle dazzle passes, but Williams got crucified for it. Anywhoo, comparing him to Jason Williams isnt a bad thing btw.


Rubio appears to have a fully functioning brain, which sets him above JWill. Jason Williams is his absolute worst-case scenario.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

If I was the TWolves I would consider trading Love and a pick for the No3. 

Then they have the choice of Thabeet or Rubio.
Whoever goes they can then get another guy to complement them 

So:
Thabeet
Jefferson
?????
?????
Curry/Telfair
OR:
Jefferson
Hill
?????
?????
Rubio/Telfair


Though they need to get rid of alot of their junk on their roster.

Ofcourse they still need to look at their wing positions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Rubio appears to have a fully functioning brain, which sets him above JWill. Jason Williams is his absolute worst-case scenario.



Again, there's this little thing called championship that Jason won not too long ago, playing quite well for that matter btw. I mean why would this doofus of a basketball player ever contribute to such.

Jason's also more athletic than Rubio btw.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wolves are definitely looking at thabeet and one of the top guards that's left over. something like thabeet+harden.

i would lmao if they pick curry... that's the mistake for new york to make. if i were the twolves i'd probably go one wing and one top guard.. something like clark/derozan + harden/evans/flynn.

i wet myself thinking about the potential of a derozan+evans backcourt... too bad that has no chance of happening because evans will go to sac, and the wolves are too dumb to make good draft picks 

1.griffin
2.rubio(despite dan fegan's threats they drafthim anyway)
3.thabeet
4.evans
5.harden
6.hill

that's probably what will happen. again, i would pick one of the top wings(clark/derozan).

7.jennings
8.curry
9.derozan
10.teague
rest of the top 10


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I like this move for Minnesota, they are also putting most of the burden on Jefferson and Love and I think they are capable of taking on that role.

It is not a great draft to have all those first rounders, at the same time if they wind up with three or four out of Curry, Rubio, Holiday, Flynn, Jennings and Clark, this has to be considered a successful move.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> Again, there's this little thing called championship that Jason won not too long ago, playing quite well for that matter btw. I mean why would this doofus of a basketball player ever contribute to such.
> 
> Jason's also more athletic than Rubio btw.


Yes, how could Dwyane Wade and Shaq ever have won a title without Jason Williams' nine points and three-and-a-half assists per game on 40 percent shooting, 27 percent from downtown?

One of the rare players in NBA history who gained more and more credibility the less and less he did on the court. If only Ricky Rubio could live up to such a standard.


----------

